# Orlando road tolls---they don't make it easy!



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 12, 2014)

Last week, we went onto a ramp---EXACT change was required.  DW scrambled for 75 cents, one of which was a Canadian quarter.  It counted the money, and said we still owe 50 cents (why not only 25 cents?) !!
So we added 50 cents more and went on.

Yesterday, we stopped at a booth with a teller, and paid with a Canadian dollar coin-----she wouldn't take it!!!

We're not even from Canada (Maine)---but were disappointed.

I understand machines would have to be reprogrammed----so I'll give that one a pass.

I still think booth personnel should accept Canadian money.

I think hotels, Disney, etc. wouldn't be as busy if they didn't take Canadian money!!!

Pat


----------



## mdurette (Feb 12, 2014)

They also have "unmanned" tolls at some exits.   We found that one out the hard way when we took a wrong exit.  It only accepted Sun/Ez Pass which we didn't have.    That ended up being a $10 bill from the rental agency a few months later.


----------



## tstraveler2 (Feb 12, 2014)

We had a problem a couple of years ago.  I couldn't come with enough exact change, so drove on through.  Later I talked to a resident in a store.  I joked that they may come looking for me at any time.  He said they usually give a break to tourists the first time.  So, from then on I carried a pocket full of change.  Never heard anything about my violation.


----------



## Roger830 (Feb 12, 2014)

For a state that is dependent on tourism, they're discouraging it by saving a few dollars in wages.

If you drive into FL from the north on 95, at the tourist info stop just south of the border, you can purchase sun pass with a credit card. I didn't do it, but it's my understanding that you can receive credit for the amount not used.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 12, 2014)

Roger830 said:


> For a state that is dependent on tourism, they're discouraging it by saving a few dollars in wages.



Toll roads made purposely difficult and/or expensive to use are not so different than other locales. Places that have giant sports stadiums financed by hotel and rental car taxes so the locals get the infrastructure gratis- then owners of the teams threaten to leave if the taxpayers don't buy them ever newer and bigger stadiums. Highway use taxes used to pay for bicycle lanes.  The list goes on.

The OP seems more upset that his Canadian currency wasn't accepted in Florida as willingly as it is in Maine. No mystery there. Just look at the map!

Jim


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 12, 2014)

I use the toll system just frequently enough to not want to deal with having change ready.  I just got the SunPass at Publix.  There's one model that's only good for 1 car that costs $5, and another model that can be moved from car to car that costs $25.  I think I have to maintain a $10 minimum balance on the account that they take the charges from, and it is automatically replenished from a credit card.  It sure does save a lot of trouble.


----------



## Mister Sir (Feb 12, 2014)

Sea Six said:


> I use the toll system just frequently enough to not want to deal with having change ready.  I just got the SunPass at Publix.  There's one model that's only good for 1 car that costs $5, and another model that can be moved from car to car that costs $25.  I think I have to maintain a $10 minimum balance on the account that they take the charges from, and it is automatically replenished from a credit card.  It sure does save a lot of trouble.



I'm pretty sure it also gives you a 25 cent discount for each toll.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 12, 2014)

Is the Sun E pass connected to any other state toll systems?


----------



## Hophop4 (Feb 12, 2014)

The Sun Pass can be used for other tolls in the state.  If you go to their website it will list the tolls and bridges where you can use them.  You can also calculate how much it will cost you to run the turnpike.  We have a SunPass on my windshield but it is a sticker and you cannot use it again if it is removed.  I had to purchase a new one when we bought our new car.  Also some tolls will just record you license plate and send you a bill if you go thru not paying.  Before we take our Florida trips I try to add just enough in my account to use the tolls so I don't have much left over.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Feb 12, 2014)

#1 Cowboys  said:
			
		

> I still think booth personnel should accept Canadian money.
> 
> I think hotels, Disney, etc. wouldn't be as busy if they didn't take Canadian money!!!
> 
> Pat



Just like you cannot pay with pesos in Texas or rubles in Alaska -  no surprise there.
I do agree with the second part of the quote


----------



## Roger830 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm glad that I unloaded that Canadian dime that I picked up down here in Hollywood. I wouldn't want to be lugging that around.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 12, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> The OP seems more upset that his Canadian currency wasn't accepted in Florida as willingly as it is in Maine. No mystery there. Just look at the map!
> 
> Jim



Jim,

Perhaps I didn't get my point across very well..............

I realize that Maine is close to Canada, I get quite a dozen or so Canadian quarters in my pockets each year.  A Canadian $1 or $2 coin is REALLY rare for me to get as change----less than once every five years!!

So, I don't think it is "....just look at the map".

My point was, if they welcome Canadians,  and MANY come as 'snowbirders'----then they should welcome their currency, not just their Credit cards.

And to repeat----I understand it would cost to much to re-do their toll Machines, but a 'NICE' Toll teller should take their money. (IMO)

As I said before.....it bothered me----and I'm NOT from Canada.
(it would bother me if I was from Pennsylvania, etc.

Pat


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 12, 2014)

mjkkb2 said:


> Just like you cannot pay with pesos in Texas or rubles in Alaska -  no surprise there.
> I do agree with the second part of the quote



A Toll teller in Texas/California, etc would not take Mexican coins to let a person pay for  their pass through?  I do consider that a similar situation; am curious.

I understand that a conversion from peso, Euro, rubles, etc might make it difficult to know how much a 'strange' coin is worth.

It seems like our 'touching/bordering' countries should perhaps be taken more into consideration......
Pat


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 12, 2014)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> A Toll teller in Texas/California, etc would not take Mexican coins to let a person pay for  their pass through?
> Pat



I am not sure how many toll roads that accept cash are in Texas or California. But I'm pretty sure they won't accept anything but U.S. currency any more than Rubles are accepted in Alaska. As a courtesy, some close-to-the-U.S./Canadian border areas DO accept currency from across the boarder, but it is not a requirement. U.S. and Canadian dollars are relatively close to parity with each other so it's not so big a deal, but at times when there is a large disparity, they are not so easy- at least on the higher valued side- to exchange at par.

Jim


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 12, 2014)

As a Florida resident, I know well that the toll situation in Orlando is maddening.
Many years ago, Jacksonville abolished all its tolls with a 1-penny sales tax.

I switched to the $5. SunPass with $10 minimum a few years back and its great.
I recently passed over a toll-bridge and fumbled for my wallet until I remembered the SunPass.

As for Canadian money... 
Sorry but the Florida Turnpike Authority is not in the money-changing business, nor should it be. 
IMHO. Give Canadian coins to your kids as the tooth-fairy and see what happens.


Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 13, 2014)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> My point was, if they welcome Canadians,  and MANY come as 'snowbirders'----then they should welcome their currency, not just their Credit cards.



As a resident and retailer in South Florida, I can tell you we get snow birders from all over the world, not just Canada.  We don't take the Euro money, the Asian money, the South American money, or the Central American money either. 
I sure don't want my registers confused with all that stuff, and the Canadians should understand why.


----------



## mrsstats (Feb 13, 2014)

With computer systems the way they are today why can't we have just one transponder good for all states in the country.  We can use EZPass in several states in the NY area, why not just make one nationwide???


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 13, 2014)

mrsstats said:


> With computer systems the way they are today why can't we have just one transponder good for all states in the country.  We can use EZPass in several states in the NY area, why not just make one nationwide???



Because in other locales, some decision maker's brother-in-law sells transponders. Or computer systems. Follow the money.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 13, 2014)

mrsstats said:


> With computer systems the way they are today why can't we have just one transponder good for all states in the country.  We can use EZPass in several states in the NY area, why not just make one nationwide???


Or better yet, why don't all states do what Colorado is doing -- discontinuing the transponder nonsense and going strictly to automated license plate readers.  No muss, no fuss.

Kurt


----------



## persia (Feb 13, 2014)

Or US dollars in Toronto?  Given the huge number of Canadian tourists in Florida, one could expect them to accept Canadian money.



mjkkb2 said:


> Just like you cannot pay with pesos in Texas or rubles in Alaska -  no surprise there.
> I do agree with the second part of the quote


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 13, 2014)

persia said:


> Given the huge number of Canadian tourists in Florida, one could expect them to accept Canadian money.



Look, we went to war with Canada over issues like this in the movie "South Park" (1999).  

Movie Quote: "Now, now. The Canadian Government has apologized for Bryan Adams on several occasions."
-- Canadian Ambassador



Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 14, 2014)

persia said:


> Or US dollars in Toronto?  Given the huge number of Canadian tourists in Florida, one could expect them to accept Canadian money.




.......well, that was what I was thinking when I posted............

p.s.  more hassles with "exact change only", and machines that didn't count well since I have posted.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 16, 2014)

We go to Florida every year at least once. (grandchildren live there).  

The first time visiting Florida I was taken back a little.  Toll roads in Florida makes sense because of all the tourism and the residents dont pay state income tax.  
Residents of the surrounding Orlando area dont think about rush hour traffic but they know when the parks close.  They need to have patience when the snowbirds or lost tourist come to visit.  

We now make sure we pick up a roll of quarters.

Hope you had a wonderful time in Florida.  We are visiting Maine in April,  Im very excited.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 16, 2014)

When we are in Florida we rent from national (I'm allowed to use my corporate rate for personal travel).  They use toll-by-plate.  This allows you to use the drive-through/no-stopping lanes, and you the posted tolls plus $3 for any 24 hour period in which you use it, up to a maximum of $15.  Usually, I only use it twice---from the airport to the hotel, and back again.  In my book, $6 is a fair price to avoid having to stop on the way to my vacation or my flight home and fumble for change.

https://www.sunpass.com/rentalcar

I travel to other countries often.  I don't expect to use US currency anywhere but the US---and, in general, if someone will accept it, it's usually because they are more than making up for the effort on the exchange rate.  This is one of the reasons I like my credit card that gives me bank rate foreign currency transactions with no additional fees.  I also keep a little jar with pocket money in a variety of currencies for countries to which I expect to return---at the moment, it has CAD, EUR, and the most recent addition, INR.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 16, 2014)

No.  I wish it was.  I have EZ Pass and it works up and down the coast, but not in Florida.



pedro47 said:


> Is the Sun E pass connected to any other state toll systems?


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 16, 2014)

I use the local lanes to get to the airport.  It takes about 5-10 minutes longer, but I don't pay the toll and there a lot of gas stations to fill up a mile from the airport.



bnoble said:


> In my book, $6 is a fair price to avoid having to stop on the way to my vacation or my flight home and fumble for change.
> 
> https://www.sunpass.com/rentalcar


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 16, 2014)

I concur with using city streets.  
With a map or map app (like City Maps 2Go), its easy to design a route from one end of Orlando to the other w/o tolls.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 16, 2014)

talkamotta said:


> We go to Florida every year at least once. (grandchildren live there).
> 
> The first time visiting Florida I was taken back a little.  Toll roads in Florida makes sense because of all the tourism and the residents dont pay state income tax.
> Residents of the surrounding Orlando area dont think about rush hour traffic but they know when the parks close.  They need to have patience when the snowbirds or lost tourist come to visit.
> ...



I'm curious-----Where in Maine are you going?
Pat


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 16, 2014)

Big Matt said:


> No.  I wish it was.  I have EZ Pass and it works up and down the coast, but not in Florida.



Yeah, that's another thing I wish was different..........


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 16, 2014)

The biggest issue with the Florida toll roads is that many of the entrance/exit ramps are 100% unmanned (even during daylight hours).

So the real issue is that without the transponder you can be plumb out of luck with or without a roll of quarters (or dollar coins/bills).

Transponders are sold via the Sunpass website as well as most Florida Convenient Stores and Supermarkets.  They're cheap to buy and very easy to activate.

As others have said it's too bad that there isn't one transponder good in all 50 states.




.


----------



## ERW (Feb 24, 2014)

My wife and I are heading to the Orlando area in a few weeks - is there a good website that explains the Sun Pass transponder use? From some sites I've visited, I didn't think there were many un-manned toll booths in the Orlando area, more in the Miami/Dade County area. Car rental joint wanted $8.00 or $9.00 per day to pay for tolls. I thought that was a little high but don't want to have to pay their "penalty" fees for not having a transponder.

As far as U.S. retailers accepting Canadian coins or bills - I wouldn't expect them to. As a Canadian vacationing in the U.S., I always take some U.S. cash - Visa is my main method of payment but always have some cash just in case. But I always come back with a boat-load of U.S. change as well!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 24, 2014)

www.sunpass.com





.


----------



## ERW (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you TimeTraveller! That will come in handy.


----------



## Allypet (Mar 15, 2014)

I purchased a sunpass a few years ago. It works well for me. We in the northeast think EZ pass is the be all, end all, however we were one of the last ones to get into the game.  From what I read within a year or two EZ pass as well as sunpass will be accepted at tolls in Florida. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wise one (Mar 16, 2014)

WE visit Florida at least once a year. We live in Southwestern Ohio and have no toll roads near us, but I do have one of the $5 Sunpass stickers.  

I got it because it allows me to bypass the toll booths like on the Beeline from Orlando to Kennedy Space Center.  I once spent 20-25 minutes in line to pay by cash while my friends in a rental car used the Sunpass lane.  They wondered where we went.  It also gives me a discount and has paid for itself in lower tolls.

As for Canadian coins.  It works the other was as well.  When we visited the Montreal Olympic Stadium in 2012, their vending machines did not take US coins, so I had to exchange money (at a premium in favor of the Canadians) at the tour ticket window as nothing else was open to use the vending machines.

I also saw a woman in the Cancun MEXICO Airport with just Canadian and MEXICAN money not be able to purchase at Wendy's because they only took US Dollars.  I swapped her a CDN$10 for a US$10 at par so she could get some lunch.  The Canadian $10 is in my collection for foreign currencies along with about 35 other currencies.  I collect for every country I visit or know people.  If you would like to add to the collection, I will gladly accept the offer, just PM me. 

So the OP should just get over it.  I am sure many of the Canadians who come to the US already have.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 16, 2014)

wise one said:


> WE visit Florida at least once a year. We live in Southwestern Ohio and have no toll roads near us, but I do have one of the $5 Sunpass stickers.



I assume you keep the sticker on your car and drive down?  My understanding is the $5 sticker can't be moved from car to car, so you couldn't use it on a rental.  I splurged for the $25 transponder so I could use either of my cars, or a rental, or even use it on a friend's car, as long as I register the vehicle on the SunPass website.   Sometimes a friend drives me to Ft Lauderdale on I-75, and I pay the tolls by putting my transponder on his windshield.  As you said - beats the hell out of waiting in the coin line!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 17, 2014)

wise one said:


> So the OP should just get over it.  I am sure many of the Canadians who come to the US already have.



I am the OP.  Above statement seems a little 'strong'.
We are all entitled to our opinions..............


----------



## wise one (Mar 18, 2014)

Sea Six said:


> I assume you keep the sticker on your car and drive down?




Yes, we keep it on the car we always drive to Florida.  For us, it is a relatively easy drive and being retired, we are not in a rush.

As for the Sun Pass being used in other state, I read somewhere that there are a couple of new toll roads in North Carolina that take the Sun Pass.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 19, 2014)

OK - I was just curious if you found a way to make the sticker portable, like the transponders.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 10, 2014)

www.sunpass.com





One thing I forgot to mention;  Be sure to carefully review your monthly statements to verify your toll charges……  Some charges could be in error based upon other things I've read.






.


----------



## silverfox82 (Apr 10, 2014)

the USD/CAD rate today is US1.00/CAD1.09 so why should the US take a hit from our northern neighbors? If the exchange was linked it might be a different story. I have both an ezpass and a sunpass, zipping thru the toll lanes @ 60mph (at least a few have the express) is priceless imo.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 19, 2014)

I recently hit a toll in Tampa and swore at it, until I 'membered our SunPass. Nice! 
Only we went thru a bit too quickly and had to back up a few feet to get it read.
.


----------

